# 2 switches 2 lights line in through light 1



## bldaz (Dec 24, 2009)

Hello,
Thanks for helping me out here. I need to put up security lighting on the outside of the home real soon, if fact I have the units. (2) RAB 300 watt motion controlled lights. I am thinking because of the draw (600w) i should bring in one circuit to run these. If so does anyone have a diagram of that? I also read that these need to be seperated by two switches because of some memory or auto feature? I have email the Man. about this, no luck yet.
My desciption -
power line in; to light #1; through to switch #1; to switch #2; line to light #2. 
The first light is within 10 ft of breaker panel. Straight accross the attic to the switches are about 25 feet from the first light, then light #2 is ten feet or so futher on.
The switches will be in the wall of the garage, I will replace a single gang with a three gang box, but I cant "See" the connection at the lights.
I could rob power from a recep. very close to the swithes and check whats on the circuit at the time with amp meter? 
Thanks!


----------



## bldaz (Dec 24, 2009)

*Diagram*








I found a simple picture for a one light one switch that I think I can use. I would add pigtails at switch #1 to switch #2 and on to light #2. 
Any additons are greatfully appreiciated


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You will need a 14/3 from the first light to the first switch.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Two control a single (or multiple) light fixture with more than one switch, you need to use a three-way switch. You can't just pigtail off one normal switch to another. See this diagram for your scenario...


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Actually, my picture doesn't exactly match your setup. This link has a bunch of different 3-way diagrams. All of them are essentially doing the same thing, but it gets a little confusing when you switch the order of the devices.

http://www.homeimprovementweb.com/information/how-to/three-way-switch.htm

On second thought....am I wrong in thinking this will be a 3-way setup?


----------



## bldaz (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes, I am afraid so. It is two lights being run by two separate switchs, the line in or power for both lights is coming from and through the first light, being that is closest to a source. 
Would you agree on the previous picture as a correct diagram?
Thanks Guys!


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

It's not exactly the same...since that diagram has the power into the first fixture (like yours) and then to the second fixture (not like yours).

Once you understand how three way switches work, it's fairly easy to figure out how to wire it.

Here's something to get you started...
http://www.indepthinfo.com/3-way-switch/3-way-switch-explained.shtml


----------



## bldaz (Dec 24, 2009)

I guess I am not good at telling people what I mean. Each light will be switched by one switch only, not a three way switch for sure. 
There is two lights and i want to be able to turn them on by switch (or off) the convienient palce is the garage and i can snake it down the wall there. The best sorce for power would be a new breaker at the panel from the East end and run all the way to the West end of the house about 45 feet all together. 
Thanks


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Based on your description in post #1 of light-switch-switch-light, the drawing in post #3 is the correct one.


----------



## bldaz (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Joed!
I printed it so i can refresh my memory. I will get to it on Saturday. I will send some pics if i can remember.


----------

